# Diary of a Culinary School Student



## mstevens (Jun 25, 2002)

One of the members of the eGullet Forums has decided to start culinary school. She has agreed with that site to maintain a diary of her experience so we might vicariously keep up with her experience. Check it out here.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

hey Mark,

Thanks for the link.

It seems that malawry is off to the races..
What a great oppurtunity for culinary students to follow her thread,cheftalk has had our dear Logan posting for over a year on his culinary adventures which you can link to on CT cover page.

You know I graduated culinary school in 1980,so for me I love to read what's new and also what's still the same....


----------

